# APC UPS shutting my pc within 2 mins



## Minion (Feb 28, 2012)

When I am having power outage my apc 600 va(RS 600) is turning my pc off within 2 mins without indicating low battery power.
My config is
amd athlon x3 445
gigabyte motherboard
4gb of ram
500 gb harddrive
dvd writer
Corsair cx 430v2
15" crt
these are connected to my ups please somebody help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

The Monitor I think is causing such abrupt shut downs. Try to connect it to power directly. Also is the battery fully charged? Of ups is new leave it atleast for 10 hours for full charge


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2012)

15" CRT monitor avg power consumption is ~85W so even in that case APC should give at least ~5min backup.2 min is too less especially for APC as their UPS specification usually say ~5-6 min of backup at full load.


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2012)

@thetechfreak I will try this out even though battery is fully charge it does same thing without low battery warning.
@whitestar_999 yes, it is too less backup when you are running VMs since you have to turn off VMs then only you can turn off host OS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2012)

APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India
according to the graph in above link min backup time at full load of 360W is ~2.8 minutes.try recharging UPS for ~10 hours without any load connected.then connect only the monitor & turn it on(using mains power only).after 1 min turn off the mains switch connected to UPS so that monitor now use UPS battery & see how much backup time you get.it should be ~30 min.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 28, 2012)

looks like you need to get your battery checked....


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 29, 2012)

you dint mention, when did u purchased ur UPS, or how old it is..!!
OK.. as u hav said.."without indicating low battery power."
dat means some problem is der somewhere.
first of all useup ur complete battery, den charge it completely for approx 10 hrs or as said in the manual book, den whitestar_999 has given a really good suggestion.. go for it..


----------



## Minion (Feb 29, 2012)

@whitestar_999 I will try this out today.
@pramudit It is only 3 months old It recently got replaced by APC.
@Pratik Pawar It got replaced 3 months ago ok i will try what whitestar_999 has suggested.


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 29, 2012)

atleast it should indicate low battery before switching itself off. 
from how many days is this happening? what was the problem with your old ups?
i remember reading few months back two more ppl had similar problem as yours of getting very less backup. looks like a failure in quality checking.


----------



## Minion (Mar 2, 2012)

casual_gamer, old one was giving me around 12 min backup suddenly after some days it only give backup around 2 min but it shows a battery low warning before switching my pc off but this new one is turning my pc off without any warning.


----------



## casual_gamer (Mar 2, 2012)

so right from day one it is turning off without warning? if it is, then you have a faulty piece.
if not, then you should get the power source checked but i'm not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry friends, for such a late reply Actually I was little bit busy these days today i tested my ups with only monitor connected it was able to give me only 4min of backup then it beeps continuously indicating low battery  and then shutdown my monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2012)

seems like either battery is not charging or battery itself is faulty.in either case it is time to avail your warranty & get a replacement.


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2012)

whitestar_999,I was thinking so.


----------

